# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2015



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 01:16)

Vai caindo uma leve morrinha 

Atuais 16,2ºC ; 94% de humidade e vento de Sul


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jul 2015 às 03:09)

Também vão caíndo uns borrifos por aqui. Está uma noite agradável.


----------



## tesla (1 Jul 2015 às 11:59)

Ja chovisca pelo Porto


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 13:18)

Já chove por aqui .

Tatual : 19 graus centigrados


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 16:10)

Vai chovendo certinho .


----------



## smpereira (1 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Boas.,
Por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas abertas , o sol lá vai espreitando de vez em quando.
Pouco choveu,  passou um pequeno aguaceiro durante a tarde e fui o que presenciei hoje,  a noite deve ter chovido mais


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

smpereira disse:


> Boas.,
> Por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas abertas , o sol lá vai espreitando de vez em quando.
> Pouco choveu,  passou um pequeno aguaceiro durante a tarde e fui o que presenciei hoje,  a noite deve ter chovido mais



Das estações do IPMA, registaram precipitação acumulada:

Braga, Merelim: *0,9+0,1 mm* (às 3h e 4h)
Luzim: *0,7mm* às 4h e *1,3mm* às 16h
Ponte de Lima: *0,1 mm* às 3h
Chafé: *0,4 mm* às 16h
Viana do Castelo: *0,1 mm* às 16h


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

Boas, 

por aqui mínima de 13.9 ºc e máxima de 20.6 ºc 

Neste momento 19.2 ºc com vento de NW 18 Km/h e 69 % de HR

Deixo duas fotos que fiz esta manhã com o telemóvel, instalaram uma estação meteorológica num poste de semáforo numa rua aqui perto da minha zona.

Não consegui descobrir se a estação está on line.

Na 1ª foto, na caixa branca, diz Urban Sense:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 19:20)

Snifa disse:


> instalaram uma estação meteorológica num poste de semáforo



Boas fotos!

Não parece ter pluviómetro, nem tem condições para isso, com um poste dessa grossura. Aliás, o poste não irá afectar a medição do vento?

Esses postes de semáforos costumam vibrar e abanar com o vento, mas talvez a essa altura o efeito seja mínimo e não afecte os registos. Esperemos é que não haja "brincalhões" a trepar pelo poste e a vandalizar.


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

Existe um projeto para mapeamento de conforto térmico em zonas urbanas para o Porto. No entanto, não sei se é dessa rede ou algo diferente.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

jcboliveira disse:


> Existe um projeto para mapeamento de conforto térmico em zonas urbanas para o Porto. No entanto, não sei se é dessa rede ou algo diferente.



Poderá ser isso, temperatura, humidade e vento parecem ser os sensores instalados.


----------



## Névoa (2 Jul 2015 às 21:54)

jcboliveira disse:


> Existe um projeto para mapeamento de conforto térmico em zonas urbanas para o Porto. No entanto, não sei se é dessa rede ou algo diferente.





StormRic disse:


> Poderá ser isso, temperatura, humidade e vento parecem ser os sensores instalados.



Isso é muito importante, fico feliz em saber da existência deste projecto!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2015 às 22:08)

Também tem pluviómetro


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 00:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Também tem pluviómetro



Qual é o componente? E como é que pode registar correctamente estando tão próximo do poste? Não só pode receber respingos daí como a chuva ser desviada se for batida pelo vento do lado do poste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 00:28)

A estação é uma PCE  / Watson







O pluviometro está ali:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 01:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O pluviometro está ali:



 obrigado.

Continuo no entanto com a grande dúvida de como é que um pluviómetro pode receber correctamente a chuva com vento de todos os quadrantes se a boca de recolha está perto e mais baixa que outros objectos? Já para não falar do poste. 

Pelo que li sobre instalação de estações e por observação desde longa data das estações oficiais, uma das regras de instalação correcta de um pluviómetro é que deve estar em terreno aberto, a uma altura do solo de 1,5 m e longe de quaisquer objectos mais altos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 14:07)

Boas,

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo, apenas umas nuvens para o mar.  

Tempo fresco , vou com *21ºC *e *57%HR*

O vento está moderado de *SSW/ SW*






Deixo algumas fotos que tirei no dia 1 de julho


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 16:17)

Vento de WSW a aumentar de intensidade!

Sopra a *21km/h *com rajadas de *34Km/h
*
Atuais* 19,6ºC *com* 76%HR*


----------



## WiiSky70 (3 Jul 2015 às 16:17)

Deixo aqui uma fotografia que tirei em Sr. Da Pedra perto de Miramar


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se várias nuvens lenticulares:



Lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 16:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo algumas fotos que tirei no dia 1 de julho



 belas fotos! Aquela torre é do Monte da Virgem?



guimeixen disse:


> Vê-se várias nuvens lenticulares:



 espectáculo! Em que direcção? Mostra mais!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 17:05)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Deixo aqui uma fotografia que tirei em Sr. Da Pedra perto de Miramar



Aspecto ventoso, bonito azul, e parece que a nebulosidade no horizonte associada a uma frente fria muito fraca vai trazer chuviscos para o noroeste da região, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2015 às 17:09)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! Aquela torre é do Monte da Virgem?
> 
> 
> 
> espectáculo! Em que direcção? Mostra mais!



Obrigado!
Estou a fazer uma time lapse com o telemóvel.
A que se encontra quase no meio é esta:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Estou a fazer uma time lapse com o telemóvel.
> A que se encontra quase no meio é esta:



Às 15:05 a imagem do satélite Aqua mostrava outras na fronteira do Gerês/Larouco.

Também mostrava, infelizmente, a extensa pluma de fumo do incêndio de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! Aquela torre é do Monte da Virgem?



É a Torre da RTP , construida no Monte da virgem a uma cota de 200m.
A torre tem 177metros de altura.

Vistas do emissor:





Do lado direito desta dota é visível o santuário do Monte da virgem, a uns 230m de cota.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> É a Torre da RTP , construida no Monte da virgem a uma cota de 200m.
> A torre tem 177metros de altura.
> 
> Vistas do emissor:





Que ponto de vista fantástico! Está aberto ao público?


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 18:39)

StormRic disse:


> Que ponto de vista fantástico! Está aberto ao público?



Já me disseram que sim, mas ainda não fui investigar.. 

Se lá for , vou falar para instalar uma estação lá em cima


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 18:44)

A frente vai-se aproximando , a norte já está em terra





Radar às 18:30h


----------



## james (3 Jul 2015 às 21:08)

Boa tarde , mais uma frente a aproximar - se Ca do No . . .

O céu já esta muito nublado e o vento aumenta um pouco mais de intensidade .

Esteve um dia relativamente fresco , a temperatura atual e de 19 graus centigrados .


----------



## james (4 Jul 2015 às 03:22)

Vai chovendo por aqui .i


----------



## smpereira (4 Jul 2015 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Céu praticamente limpo com algumas cirrus. 
Vento nulo, está bastante agradável a esta hora
Tatual: 22 graus centígrados


----------



## james (4 Jul 2015 às 13:33)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com céu muio nublado e caiu chuva fraca de noite .
O tempo esta fresco , a temperatura ronda os 20 graus  centigrados .


----------



## Névoa (4 Jul 2015 às 14:09)

Por aqui  está mais quente, com a temperatura já a rondar os 25C (24,8C às 12:00 UTC em S. Gens e 24,2C actualmente no SMPC, mas o isep segue com 23,1C).
As saídas mais recentes dos modelos já sugetem uma linha mais definida para a região do Porto para a próxima semana, e parece que ninguém nos salva de una quarta quente e de uma quinta já bem quente, embora longe de records. Até lá ainda há algum tempo, vamos seguir agora com atenção.


----------



## smpereira (4 Jul 2015 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
Nesta tarde o céu vai-se apresentando muito nublado por nuvens altas,  o sol lá vai espreitando,  (muito timidamente) por entre as nuvens.
O. Vento foi aumentando durante a tarde e torna se desagradável quando sopra um pouco mais forte
Tatual: 22 graus centígrados


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jul 2015 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,

A time lapse que fiz ontem:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2015 às 19:33)

Boas,

Minima de *17,7ºC* às 3:24h
Durante a noite o vento esteve de E / NE , rodando para W / WNW pelas 10h

Tarde de céu nublado.
A temperatura máxima foi de *23,5ºC* às 10:13h
Ponto de orvalho bastante alto , máximo de *18,6ºC* às 17h

Agora *21,7ºC* com *73%* de humidade.
Humidex de *26,8ºC*
Vento de *NW* fraco.

Imagem satélite :







Ontem ao final da tarde , céu com altocumulus




Contraste entre o céu limpo e o "texturado"




Ao poente








Já para lá das 23h


----------



## smpereira (4 Jul 2015 às 20:11)

Por aqui o ceu encontra-se assim


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 02:04)

guimeixen disse:


> A time lapse que fiz ontem:



 espectáculo! E tem de se ver em 1080p e full screen!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem ao final da tarde ,céu com altocumulus
> Contraste entre o céu limpo e o "texturado"
> Ao poente
> Já para lá das 23h



 excelentes, fotos de antologia de altocumulus!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 02:07)

smpereira disse:


> Por aqui o ceu encontra-se assim



Não se consegue ver a imagem aqui mas copiando o link vê-se. Belo céu de nuvens altas, inclui cirrocumulus! 

http://imgur.com/qqBRxxK


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jul 2015 às 04:45)

Boa noite
Temp. atual de 16ºC, vento nulo


----------



## supercell (5 Jul 2015 às 13:04)

Manhã fresca e com algum vento.


----------



## smpereira (5 Jul 2015 às 14:09)

="StormRic, post: 496732, member: 6540"]Não se consegue ver a imagem aqui mas copiando o link vê-se. Belo céu de nuvens altas, inclui cirrocumulus! 

http://imgur.com/qqBRxxK[/QUOTE]

Boas,
Como fiz o processo da imagem pelo telemovel nao consegui passa la diretamente para aqui e  como de momento estou sem computador.
Obrigado


----------



## smpereira (5 Jul 2015 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, 
De manhã fui a praia e estava bem presente a nortada,  estava bastante desagradável,  a temperatura andava nos 20 graus. "não consegui ir a água " ahah
De momento, já em casa,  céu  limpo e vento moderado de noroeste,  menos que junto ao mar. 
Temperatura nos 23 graus centígrados


----------



## james (5 Jul 2015 às 14:23)

Boas ,

Bastante vento por aqui , temperatura de 20 graus centigrados .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jul 2015 às 21:18)

Boas,

Por aqui dia de céu quase limpo , apenas umas nucas altas passavam.

Máxima de *21,4ºC* aqui e *20,2ºC* em Francelos.

A nortada mais próximo da costa soprou bem perto das 18h , soprava a *28km/h* com rajadas de *50km/h *de* NNW.
*
Agora vou com *18,1ºC* ; *75%HR* e vento fraco de *NW
*


----------



## smpereira (5 Jul 2015 às 23:29)

Qual a razão de estar a aparecer isto no radar? 
Deve ser algum erro dos radares visto não estar previsto chuva e o céu encontrar-se limpo mas não deixa de ser estranho.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jul 2015 às 01:05)

Boa noite. Temperatura atual de 15.9ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 18:39)

Boas,

O céu começa a ficar bastante nublado e o vento de NW aumenta de intensidade.
Atuais *20,4ºC* cm *84%* de humidade. 

A máxima foi de *21,7ºC* ; minima de *14,9ºC
*
Em Francelos *19,8ºC *e* 87%HR*
Vento de* NW *a* 20km/h *e rajadas de* 34km/h.*
Máxima de *20,7ºC

Sat24:





*


----------



## smpereira (8 Jul 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e vento fraco de noroeste.
Hoje promete aquecer mais,  vamos ver..
Tactual: 22 graus centígrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2015 às 13:35)

Boas,

Em francelos temperatura atual de *21,4ºC *
Humidade a diminuir, *68%* .
Vento a aumentar de NW sopra a *18km/h*


----------



## Névoa (8 Jul 2015 às 16:47)

O SMPC já chegou aos 30,1C, (30C actuais), o isep aos 27,7C às 16:25 e S. Gens registou 27,6C às 14 UTC.


----------



## smpereira (8 Jul 2015 às 17:12)

Boas,
Tempo quente hoje pela zona do porto, sente-se um "bafo" que já não se sentia a algum tempo.




Mesmo assim as zonas mais junto ao mar a não aquecer tanto, contraste bem grande com zonas mais interiores
Tactual: 28 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

No litoral a nortada não deixa subir a temperatura.

Porto Leixões : 19,5ºc com 74%hr
Leça da palmeira : 21,9ºc com 70%hr
Francelos : 21,3ºc com 69%hr
Aguda : 21,2ºc


Aqui sigo com 28,4ºC e 48% de humidade
Vento de NW / WNW fraco a moderado.

Máxima de 28,7ºC às 17:25h


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

Temperaturas atuais





Litoral bem fresco, dados de Leixões :


----------



## smpereira (8 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

Temperatura ainda nos 26 graus, vai-se preparar para ser uma noite quente por aqui.
Amanhã irá ser novamente um dia quente, poderá até ser mais que hoje


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2015 às 10:45)

Boas,

Manhã quente , minima de *17,8ºC
*
Às 9:47h estavam *27,2ºC* com vento de *NE/ Leste* depois entrou a brisa marítima de *WSW.*

Deixo aqui os gráficos da minha estação:





Agora a subir lentamente , *21,9ºC* com *74%HR*

Francelos mais fresco e húmido ,* 19,7ºC *e* 82%HR*

Temperaturas na zona do Porto , parte interior ainda não chegou a brisa.. *32,4ºC* em Gondomar


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2015 às 11:01)

A estação de Arouca tambem teve um disparo significativo, às 9:00 seguia nos *29,0ºC, *vento E a fazer torrar aquela enorme varzea*.*


----------



## Névoa (9 Jul 2015 às 13:17)

Incríveis os 30,2C registados pelo isep às 9:57! A SMPC só chegou aos 27,7C até agora e S. Gens registou 25C às 9:00 UTC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jul 2015 às 14:47)

Isto hoje está demais. 


Às 11:00 a EMA de Merelim registava já uns 31,3ºC.


----------



## james (9 Jul 2015 às 17:45)

Boa tarde ,

Dia muito quente por aqui , sigo com 27 graus centigrados !


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2015 às 17:58)

Boas,

Por aqui a tarde foi mais fresca 
Agora o vento de *SW* está a aumentar de intensidade 

Atuais *21,8ºC* com *76%HR*
Vento sopra* 20,9km/h* com rajadas de *32,2km/h de SSW*


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2015 às 18:26)

Boas,

por aqui dia interessante em termos térmicos, a máxima do dia foi obtida às 10:01 h da manhã com *29.4 ºc* , temperatura bem alta para esta zona  aquela hora.

A mínima foi de *17.9 ºc*.

De manhã  soprava uma leve brisa  de NE/ENE, bruscamente o vento vira para SW/WSW e a temperatura dá um tombo de 8 ºc em pouco tempo.

Neste momento sigo com 21.8 ºc 75 % de HR vento WSW 14 Km/h, começam a entrar algumas nuvens baixas junto ao mar.


----------



## Névoa (9 Jul 2015 às 18:56)

Muito pouco uniforme o dia de hoje, aqui não foi muito intenso, segundo S. Gens, com os 26,4C das 16:00 UTC como a máxima de hora cheia. Desconfio que a máxima em S. Gens terá ficado algo abaixo dos 28C. 
Um evento algo estranho pela disparidade dos registos, mas pouco expressivo, não que esteja a queixar-me disso


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

Esta a ficar mais fresco lá fora , com *19,7ºC* e vento de *SW* a aumentar de intensidade.

Rajada de* 33,8km/h* há pouco.

Este vento é sinónimo de chuva...
O GFS na run das 12h , está a prever *2mm *para amanhã 
O IPMA também indica chuva fraca na parte da manhã, vamos lá ver.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2015 às 13:20)

Boas ,

Por aqui céu nublado , não vi chover durante a noite e manhã .

Minima de *17,3ºC*

Agora o vento já rodou para *NW *, estão *19,4ºC* e *76%* de humidade.

Reparei na Estação  meteorológica instalada na FEUP:









Ontem registou uma máxima de *31ºC*
http://experimenta.fe.up.pt/estacaometeorologica/


----------



## Névoa (10 Jul 2015 às 13:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado , não vi chover durante a noite e manhã .
> 
> ...


Eu seguia esta página há uns anos atrás, mas eles tiveram bastantes problemas naquela altura com este projecto, que só agora venho então a saber que está online de novo.
No passado havia alguma inflacção com os registos de temperatura, vamos agora seguir e ver se isso também já foi arranjado


----------



## smpereira (11 Jul 2015 às 10:28)

Bom dia,
Ontem  regresso a casa após dois dias fora do nosso litoral, a chegada era bem presente o ar fresco aqui do nosso litoral norte.
Hoje céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura a subir embora ainda fresco. 
19 graus centigrados


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Jul 2015 às 12:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado , não vi chover durante a noite e manhã .
> 
> ...



Essa instalação deve influenciar as leituras....


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2015 às 16:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Essa instalação deve influenciar as leituras....


Também já vi que sim ... Regista quase 2ºC a mais em relação a Davis do ISEP e estão instaladas bastante perto uma da outra!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2015 às 16:17)

Boas !

Tarde de nortada aqui pelo litoral .
O mar nota-se que está bem picado , para sul /SSW avistam-se algumas nuvens baixas.

Em francelos ,estou com 19,1ºC e 84% de humidade.

Vento de NW a 23km/h com rajadas de 35km/h

Mínima de 14,5ºC
Maxima de 19,4ºC


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2015 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro pelo Porto, que começa agora a querer levantar. Está-se bem na rua com 16,6ºC atuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2015 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Estou de regresso ao nosso temperado litoral, depois do usufruto da "tropicalidade" reinante desde o início do mês no reino do Algarve.
Hoje tivemos um dia agradavelmente quente, moderado.
O céu apresentou-se limpo e o vento soprou em geral fraco.
A noite segue bem agradável, boa para passeios e afins...

*Tmín: 12,4ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC

Tatual: 21,2ºC
Hr: 62%

*​*Tenham um excelente final de domingo e uma não menos excelente semana! *


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jul 2015 às 12:21)

Boas,
Tempo fresco com nevoeiro cerrado junto ás praias.

Francelos segue com 16,5ºC e 93% de humidade.
Vento a soprar fraco de NW

Em Leixoes 15,7ºC e 98% de humidade.

Imagem do *Sat24*





Para ter uma noção ,a radição solar em *Francelos* é de 367wm/2 aqui na *Rechousa* é de 850w/m2

Praia de Matosinhos


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2015 às 21:15)

Boas,

por aqui mínima de *15.3 ºc* e máxima de* 24.6 ºc.*

Durante a manhã algum nevoeiro presente, em especial junto ao Rio Douro e que chegou a persistir até ao início da tarde.

Neste momento boa frescura com 17.8 ºc, vento WSW : 9 Km/h e 84 % de humidade.

Já se nota junto ao mar a formação de nuvens baixas/nevoeiro.

Enquanto o interior vai sufocando com temperaturas elevadas e que atingem ou ultrapassam os 40ºc ( como em Mirandela ou no Pinhão ), esta frescura marítima é um autêntico luxo.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2015 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Nuvens baixas a entrar. Está fresco, 16,4ºC, e algum vento.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jul 2015 às 01:36)

Realmente morar perto da costa é outra coisa, eu a apenas 20 km do mar sofro com uma torradeira quase todos os dias, é impressionante as máximas desde Maio, mais de metade dos dias sempre acima dos 30ºC por aqui, está tudo seco, a casa está super quente, aqui so refresca um pouco de noite mas com o calor do dia de nada vale


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 04:27)

cstools.net disse:


> lol Ponte de Lima imagino é como em Braga xD
> Parece que chove bem aqui nas proximidades ou é bug do radar
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/?from=firefox2



São as nuvens baixas, nevoeiro talvez, é de certo modo um "bug" dos radares.


----------



## smpereira (14 Jul 2015 às 08:52)

Boas,
Ceu muito nublado nesta manhã fresca.
Temperatura nos 18 graus


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2015 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro em dissipação, com 18,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jul 2015 às 10:47)

cstools.net disse:


> lol Ponte de Lima imagino é como em Braga xD
> Parece que chove bem aqui nas proximidades ou é bug do radar
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/?from=firefox2


Pior que Braga, vais aos resumos diários tenho quase sempre a máxima superior a Braga, não sei é se em Merelim representa bem Braga, mas isso as pessoas de Braga entendem mais que eu..


----------



## smpereira (14 Jul 2015 às 12:16)

Por aqui já céu limpo, a dissipação foi feita bastante rápida durante a manhã, vento fraco





Pelas praias a sul do Douro também já céu limpo, como é visível em Espinho




A norte do Douro, nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro ainda presente devido certamente a ser um pouco mais entrada para o oceano e abranger ainda a parte do nevoeiro visível na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de tempo relativamente fresco.
Minima de *15,8ºC* pela hora do nascer do sol. 
Máxima de *23ºC* às 17:39h.

Agora céu nublado, nevoeiro a entrar de *SW / SSW*
Estou com *16,1ºC* e *95%* de humidade.

Foto retirada da Webcam da Praia de Matosinhos ao poente





E em Espinho:





Nuvens baixas / bruma no horizonte marítimo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 01:01)

Agora nevoeiro completamente cerrado.

Atuais 16ºC e 97% HR
Vento de Sul/ SSW fraco a moderado .

Às 0:30h estava assim


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 02:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nuvens baixas / bruma no horizonte marítimo.



Eu gosto é do que já se vê a sul/sudoeste/oeste do Algarve! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Às 0:30h estava assim



 que linda, de sonho!


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2015 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, com 17,6º. De esperar um final de tarde brilhante, sem vento e com muito sol!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

StormRic disse:


> que linda, de sonho!


Obrigado


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu limpo , nevoeiro para o mar.

A temperatura minima foi de *15,6ºC*  às 4:36h

Tempo meio abafado , devido a humidade estar alta.
Atuais *21,8ºC* com *81% HR. *
Humidex* 27,8ºC 
*
Vento fraco de* SW
*
Zona entre Aveiro e Gaia , sem nevoeiro já ontem foi bastante idêntico.
Imagem das 13h :
*



*


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 15:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Zona entre Aveiro e Gaia , sem nevoeiro já ontem foi bastante idêntico.
> Imagem das 13h :



Nessa zona que apontaste é visível em animação das imagens de satélite a formação incipiente de um vórtice na nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

StormRic disse:


> Nessa zona que apontaste é visível em animação das imagens de satélite a formação incipiente de um vórtice na nebulosidade baixa.



Bem visto
Vejo agora na foto um gancho a oeste de Aveiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 17:46)

Boa tarde ,

Nevoeiro a entrar terra dentro , nota-se bem a evolução nestas duas imagem , às 15h e duas horas depois às 17h:









Atuais *17,3ºC* com *95%* de humidade.
Vento constante de *WSW a 14,5km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jul 2015 às 18:05)

Tem estado quase sempre nevoeiro em Espinho.

Sigo com 20,1ºC.

Temperatura máxima até ao momento 22.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2015 às 19:47)

Boas,
Dia marcado por nuvens baixas/nevoeiro durante quase todo o dia. A única exceção registou-se ao princípio da tarde para logo voltar a cobrir.
Temperaturas bastante amenas, cheguei a sentir frio visto ter apenas uma camisa vestida. Máxima de 22ºC pelas 16h00. Desde então a queda tem sido acentuada, estando neste momento nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 22:43)

Boas,

Céu encoberto com nevoeiro , base das nuvens pelos 220m.

A máxima foi de *22,4ºC* às 15:45h

Agora *16,3ºC* com *96% *de Humidade.
Vento de *SSW* a *16km/h 
---
*
Em Francelos:
Máxima de *20,8 °C *
Minima de *16,7 °C *

Atuais *17,7ºC* com* 91%hr *
Vento de *SSW* a *11km/h
*
Temperaturas entre os 16 / 18ºC
*




*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jul 2015 às 22:47)

Boas,


O manto de nuvens baixas chegou cá também por volta das 21:30H.


Está uma bela frescura marítima lá fora. Bom para refrescar o interior das casas.


----------



## james (15 Jul 2015 às 23:22)

Boa noite , por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado , esteve assim todo o dia .
Agora vai chuviscando .

Esteve um dia bem fresco , com tmax de 18 graus centígrados .


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 23:28)

João Pedro disse:


> estando neste momento nos 17,2ºC.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora *16,3ºC* com *96% *



Já a esta hora,  isso é mesmo fresco! 

Apesar da configuração do campo do vento nesta altura ser um pouco caótica devido aos fracos valores, penso que se pode detectar a crista anticiclónica sobre a região centro/norte, mas não está previsto que ela se retire da posição normal sobre o noroeste da peninsula:






Talvez seja apenas um efeito local, de ligeiro cavamento depressionário no noroeste?
A previsão do IPMA mantinha o vento de noroeste ou quando muito de oeste, aí para a região do Porto e litoral norte em geral.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 23:32)

james disse:


> Agora vai chuviscando .



 interessante!

Mesmo na run das 0h o AROME já punha essa possibilidade, e reiterou nas run das 12h:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Já a esta hora,  isso é mesmo fresco!
> 
> Apesar da configuração do campo do vento nesta altura ser um pouco caótica devido aos fracos valores, penso que se pode detectar a crista anticiclónica sobre a região centro/norte, mas não está previsto que ela se retire da posição normal sobre o noroeste da peninsula:
> 
> ...




GFS às 00h , estão ali no litoral norte duas setas com direção SSW / SW





Mapa da rede *Wunderground* pelas 00h





*Azul*: SSW / SW / S / SSE / SE

*Roxo:* W / WNW / NW

*Vermelho: *WNW / NW / NW / N


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 00:30)

Chuva fraca / Chuvisco 

Atuais *16,4ºC* com vento de *SSW*
Humidade a subir , *97%* agora.


----------



## smpereira (16 Jul 2015 às 01:29)

Boas
Cheguei a pouco de uma viagem de Lisboa e as nuvens baixas começaram a aparecer após a serra de aire. 
Por aqui vai chuviscando consideravelmente e com algum nevoeiro,  humidade muito elevada,  está fresco


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Finalmente o sol faz a sua aparição, depois de ontem ter andado desaparecido. Mas para além de nevoeiro, há também nuvens no horizonte...


----------



## james (16 Jul 2015 às 10:43)

Bom dia , mais um dia nublado .

Tatual : 18 graus centigrados


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

Bom fim de tarde.

Ontem ao fim da tarde as nuvens baixas começaram a chegar. Chegada a noite já o manto estava a cobrir totalmente o céu.
Pela noite uma leve brisa ia refrescando as casas.
Hoje, aqui pelo burgo Pacense, as nuvens começaram a dissipar pelas 07.30h, lentamente, deixando o sol aparecer ainda bem cedo, comparado com os vales mais baixos de Penafiel e Paredes.
O vento tem soprado fraco, embora a meio da tarde tenha soprado por vezes moderado.

*Tmín: 16,1ºC
Tmáx: 28,2ºC

Tatual: 23,3ºC
Hr: 52%
*​*Continuação de boa semana. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 11:48)

Boas,

Por aqui céu limpo, hoje está a aquecer bem com vento de NNE / NE.

A minima foi *16,5ºC* pelas 4:46h

Agora vou com *25,4ºC* e *65%* de humidade 
Vento de *NE* a *10km/h *

Uns 10 minutos atrás eram estas as temperaturas






Francelos já com brisa marítima de *NW* , já chegou aos *25,5ºC* mas agora está nos *23,2ºC* com* 75%HR*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

Boas

Céu limpo aqui , para oeste um cobertor de nuvens baixas a passar a grande velocidade para sul !

Nota-se fumo acastanhado para leste , possivelmente do incêndio em Gondomar.

Em Francelos ,temperatura a descer rapidamente atuais 18,9ºC com 88%de humidade e vento a aumentar de intensidade de NW sopra a 20km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 18:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Céu limpo aqui , para oeste um cobertor de nuvens baixas a passar a grande velocidade para sul !
> 
> ...



Será que algumas daquelas nuvens a Este evoluirá para uma célula de trovoada?


----------



## smpereira (17 Jul 2015 às 21:22)

Boas, 
Está a ficar bastante fresco neste final de tarde,  inicio de noite com algum vento.
As nuvens vão correndo para o lado do mar de norte para sul, por aqui ainda céu limpo


----------



## 1337 (17 Jul 2015 às 23:15)

Dia muito quente principalmente pela junção de calor bem acima dos 30ºC e também a humidade sempre acima dos 40 % 

Estes amigos que o digam


----------



## james (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

1337 disse:


> Dia muito quente principalmente pela junção de calor bem acima dos 30ºC e também a humidade sempre acima dos 40 %
> 
> Estes amigos que o digam




Isso e uma montagem , não e ?


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2015 às 00:34)

james disse:


> Isso e uma montagem , não e ?


Não, é mesmo verdade, é o circo que está por cá e aproveitaram pra meter os bichos no rio


----------



## smpereira (18 Jul 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado,  acabou de cair umas pingas.
Temperatura nos 20 graus.
Vento fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jul 2015 às 11:33)

Boas,

Céu bastante nublado também aqui.




Minima de *16,1ºC* às 7:13h

Agora *19,3ºC* , humidade a *90%* com vento de *SW / SSW* a *13km/h*

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima *26,5ºC* às 15:47h ; Minima *16,5ºC *às 4:31h.


Poente de anteontem , dia 16


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jul 2015 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado pelo Porto. Não está muito quente, 19,8ºC neste momento, mas a humidade a 97% torna o ambiente muito abafado. 
Há coisa de meia hora passei pela Anémona e estava a chuviscar.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2015 às 12:50)

Boa tarde.

Por cá há cerca de 20 minutos chuviscou sem que estivesse à espera, até porque nessa altura estava mais claro, com ligeira aberta num céu muito nublado a encoberto.
Neste momento mantêm-se o céu muito nublado, sem abertas mas bastante luminoso e com vento fraco de SSO.
Claro que não acumulou nada, nem o chão molhou...tem sido a nossa sina nos últimos tempos. Felizmente temos os aquíferos ainda bem compostos com os excelentes 2 anos hidrológicos anteriores. 

*Tatual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 76%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana! *


----------



## james (18 Jul 2015 às 14:27)

Boa tarde ,
Dia de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos .

Tatual : 19 graus centigrados


P.S.  já vou a caminho do oitavo mês consecutivo com precipitação abaixo da media ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ( incluo também maio , que apesar de ter chovido um pouco acima da media , foi distribuido por apenas 5 dias , algo que não me recordo de alguma vez ter chovido tao poucos dias em maio ) .


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 17:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Uns 10 minutos atrás eram estas as temperaturas



Interessante este modo de apresentar o mapa de temperaturas. Como fazes?



Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de anteontem , dia 16



Lindo e perfeita! Parece um quadro.



Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá há cerca de 20 minutos chuviscou sem que estivesse à espera





james disse:


> Dia de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos .



Terá sido a frente fria que logrou atravessar a crista anticiclónica enfraquecida:


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante este modo de apresentar o mapa de temperaturas. Como fazes?



Tens de escolher o tipo de mapa , neste caso é o *Dark Map
*







StormRic disse:


> Lindo e perfeita! Parece um quadro.



Obrigado !


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2015 às 01:36)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem :
Minima de *16,1ºC* e Máxima de *20,2ºC
*
Agora com *17ºC* e *95%* de humidade
Vento fraco de *ESE
*


Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Céu limpo aqui , para oeste um cobertor de nuvens baixas a passar a grande velocidade para sul !
> 
> Em Francelos ,temperatura a descer rapidamente atuais 18,9ºC com 88%de humidade e vento a aumentar de intensidade de NW sopra a 20km/h



Panorama na altura da mensagem:




Foto tirada cerca de 20minutos depois , nevoeiro já mais dentro de terra. A subir a serra :


----------



## james (19 Jul 2015 às 12:09)

Bom dia , 

Mais um dia nublado .

Tatual : 19 graus centigrados
Tmin :    14 graus centigrados


----------



## jonas (20 Jul 2015 às 09:26)

Acho que é o primeiro dia da da semana que começa com o céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jul 2015 às 12:38)

Boas,

Céu limpo agora, durante inicio da manhã algum nevoeiro presente.
Minima de *17,8ºc* pouco depois do nascer do sol .

Agora *22,8ºc* com *82% HR*
Vento de *WNW* a *10km/h
*
Para o mar nota-se uma barra nuvens baixas, está nevoeiro :
*




*

Para o interior , cumulus a crescer .
Já aparecem alguns na imagem satélite 12:20h
*





*


----------



## 1337 (20 Jul 2015 às 15:02)

Venha o diabo aguentar isto, estão 30.7ºC e com 53% de humidade, mas que bafo insuportável


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jul 2015 às 19:35)

Boas,
Dia bastante solarengo hoje, já há alguns dias que não se via o sol logo pela manhã. Temperaturas mais altas hoje também, 24,8ºC neste momento.
Pela hora do almoço via-se desde a Arrábida um manto de nevoeiro ao largo, mas muito perto da costa, e que neste momento, a ver pelas beechcams, já está quase sobre terra.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Bom fim de tarde.

Hoje o céu esteve muito nublado até ao início d atarde, altura em que o sol começou a aparecer.
Neste momento já se encontra quase limpo - apenas nebulosidade ao longe, e com vento fraco a moderado de O\NO.
Tanto a noite como o dia tem sido algo abafados, sempre marcados pela humidade...

*Tmín: 18,4ºC
Tmáx: 26,3ºC

Tatual: 25,6ºC
Hr: 65%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 18:41)

Boa Tarde,

Por aqui manhã de nevoeiro que levantou já passava das 11h , o céu continuou bastante nublado e só depois das 15h começou a limpar .

A minima foi de *16,9ºC* já depois do nascer do sol.
A máxima chegou aos *22,7ºC* pelas 16:26h .

Esteve sempre abafado , devido a elevada humidade (Max *99%* ; Min *83%*)

Agora sigo com *21,5ºC* e *87%HR *
Vento de *WNW* a* 16,1km/h

Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ontem ao final do dia*
Às 19:14h



Clouds_20Jul15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Imagem satélite das 20h, aqueles Alto-cumulus chegaram mesmo a tempo 





Às 20:43h




Cerca de 15minutos antes do por do sol




Já depois do ocaso








Nevoeiro a aproximar-se , ainda com a lua por trás


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

Noite com céu limpo e vento fraco de NW/ NNW

Temperatura atual de 18,6ºC com 89% de humidade.

Amanhã a nortada deve acelerar nas zonas do litoral, ipma prevê rajadas ordem dos 45km/h.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jul 2015 às 00:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *
> Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ontem ao final do dia*


Belíssimas! 
Também estive atento...  
Depois de tantos e tantos fins de tarde encobertos ou com nevoeiro foi bom, para variar um bocadinho.



Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Quem me explica este fenómeno? Um pôr do Sol invertido. 



Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jul 2015 às 00:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> Também estive atento...
> Depois de tantos e tantos fins de tarde encobertos ou com nevoeiro foi bom, para variar um bocadinho.



Obrigado!
Os altocumulus chegaram na hora certa , bonitas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jul 2015 às 00:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado!
> Os altocumulus chegaram na hora certa , bonitas fotos


Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 01:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Quem me explica este fenómeno? Um pôr do Sol invertido.
> 
> 
> 
> Clouds. Porto, 20-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Raios Anticrepusculares. Excelente foto


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jul 2015 às 08:24)

Boas,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro sobre o douro.

Minima foi aos 15,9ºC às 6:28h

Agora temperatura a subir estou com 17,6ºC e 89% de humidade.

Vento fraco de NNE/NE que começou a entrar perto das 6h


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Sol em Matosinhos (finalmente uma manhã descoberta!), com poucas nuvens e 18,6º.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ontem ao final do dia*
> Às 19:14h





João Pedro disse:


> Depois de tantos e tantos fins de tarde encobertos ou com nevoeiro foi bom, para variar um bocadinho.



 que maravilha de fotos e uma oportunidade excelentemente aproveitada! Belíssima qualidade como nos têm habituado!

Reparei naquela singular faixa isolada de altocumulus na imagem de satélite e também pensei qual seria o aspecto daquilo visto da superfície.


----------



## Stinger (23 Jul 2015 às 02:14)

Uma foto de um spot muito bom !






Monte da virgem


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *15.4 ºc *

Neste momento 17.6 ºc vento WSW 8Km/h e 92 % de HR.

Há nebulosidade baixa a entrar vinda do mar, vamos ver se amanhã chove qualquer coisa


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 18:23)

Stinger disse:


> Uma foto de um spot muito bom !



já é famoso este _spot_, sem dúvida. Mas estas fotos não são de hoje, certo?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-julho-2015.8308/page-2#post-496573


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2015 às 20:20)

StormRic disse:


> já é famoso este _spot_, sem dúvida. Mas estas fotos não são de hoje, certo?
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-julho-2015.8308/page-2#post-496573



Penso que as fotos foram tiradas da serra de santa justa, Valongo


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que as fotos foram tiradas da serra de santa justa, Valongo



Eu não conheço praticamente a zona. A indicação era de Monte da Virgem. Não reconheces qualquer uma das paisagens como de lá?


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jul 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não conheço praticamente a zona. A indicação era de Monte da Virgem. Não reconheces qualquer uma das paisagens como de lá?


A indicação "Monte da Virgem" era para indicar que o dito se vê bem lá ao longe. 
As fotos devem ter sido tiradas ali perto do sanatório de Valongo. A segunda pelo menos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2015 às 22:38)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não conheço praticamente a zona. A indicação era de Monte da Virgem. Não reconheces qualquer uma das paisagens como de lá?



As fotos não foram tiradas do Monte da Virgem.

Indiquei alguns locais na fotografia, penso estarem corretos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2015 às 23:27)

Boas,

Dia de céu limpo,
Minima mais fresca de *14,8ºC* pelas 7h da manhã.

Máxima de *21,6ºC* perto das 15h, o  vento durante a tarde esteve sempre de *W / WNW.*

Humidade a variar entre os *65 e 96%*

Agora céu nublado com algumas abertas. Atuais *18,7ºC* ; *90%HR* e vento de *NW / NNW

Poente de ontem ,dia 22:*




*Fiz também um video , ver em 1080p HD*


----------



## Névoa (24 Jul 2015 às 00:51)

Dias ligeiranente mais quentes esta semana, e parece que a semana que se avizinha vai ser bem parecida.


Quando for ao Dragão de novo (se calhar amanhã) tiro de lá umas fotos, se não estou enganada vê-se bem o Monte da Virgem e a sua antena altaneira daquelas paragens. Isso e também o que eu chamo de parthenon de Gaia


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2015 às 00:52)

Temperatura pouco desceu, está nos 18,4ºC

Vento fraco, quase brisa que rodou para SE / ESE.

Nota-se uma barra de neblina sobre o Rio Douro.

Cerca de 30minutos depois do poente:


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 01:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem ,dia 22:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Cerca de 30minutos depois do poente



 que beleza! 

já lá vem a frente que é muito fraca.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 01:03)

Stinger disse:


> Uma foto de um spot muito bom !



Off-topic:
Interessante para o jogo do "adivinha onde é isto".

O spot é realmente bom, mas... não merecemos um bocadinho mais de informação?

Obviamente, perdi o jogo:



StormRic disse:


> já é famoso este _spot_, sem dúvida. Mas estas fotos não são de hoje, certo?
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-julho-2015.8308/page-2#post-496573


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2015 às 01:28)

StormRic disse:


> que beleza!
> 
> já lá vem a frente que é muito fraca.


Obrigado 

Bem fraca... deve render pouco mais de 1mm aqui na zona.

Este mês o acumulado é de uns incríveis 0,2mm E já não chove à 22dias


----------



## Stinger (24 Jul 2015 às 02:41)

A foto foi tirada na serra de santa justa , um local ja referido . Mas desta vez foi tirada mesmo da torre da igreja que nos permite ver tudo em 360 graus ! Aproveitei as festas de santa justa para puder subir la em cima .


----------



## james (24 Jul 2015 às 06:16)

Amanhecer chuvoso por aqui !


----------



## GabKoost (24 Jul 2015 às 06:45)

Aquele doce cheiro de uma leve chuva estival!!!

Poupem-se as módicas gotas que a secura em breve farão esquecer!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 

Chuvinha por aqui, céu encoberto e 18.3 ºc actuais.

*1 mm *acumulado até ao momento


----------



## Veterano (24 Jul 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Depois de alguma chuva, começa a clarear...


----------



## Cadito (24 Jul 2015 às 08:32)

Finamente um pouco de chuva pelo litoral norte!   
Já agora, alguém sabe há quantos dias não chovia pela zona?


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2015 às 10:08)

*Bom dia!*

Pois, rica chuva cá veio parar. Saudades...Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Neste momento cai sob a forma de chuva fraca, num céu encoberto.
Já observei chuva moderada pontual (muito pontual mesmo).
O vento sopra fraco de OSO.
O acumulado é de* 2,0 mm*.

*Tatual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 91%
*​


Cadito disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe há quantos dias não chovia pela zona?


Tive 1 ou outro dia de precipitação fraca que não acumulou (<1 mm) mas a não acumular já há 39 dias...


----------



## smpereira (24 Jul 2015 às 10:26)

Bom dia,
Vai chovendo,  chovendo fraco mas que vai acumulando, já não me lembrava de ver o chão assim molhado.
Está bastante fresco com algum vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2015 às 11:19)

Boas,

Por aqui manhã de chuva fraca , agora vai ficando mais claro.

A frente fria já deve ter passado aqui pelo litoral norte ,o vento que estava de *SSW* */ SW* rodou para *WNW / NW*.
Agora já não chove , o acumulado está nos *2,6mm
*
A minima foi mais alta *17,4ºC* antes do nascer do sol.

Temperatura atual *18,2ºC* com *97% *de HR.

Imagem satélite atual






Por aqui não chovia (>1mm) há 32dias.

Ultimos 3 episódios de chuva ( com acumulado ):
- Dia 1julho *0,2mm*
- Dia 22junho *2mm*
- Dia 14junho *27,8mm*


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2015 às 18:50)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a mini  rega rendeu *2 mm*, já foi bom para regar um pouco os jardins/campos e assentar o pó,  pelo menos o mês não acaba com a precipitação a zeros.

Neste momento sigo com 19.6 ºc, vento NW 14 Km/h e 77 % de HR


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

Stinger disse:


> A foto foi tirada na serra de santa justa , um local ja referido . Mas desta vez foi tirada mesmo da torre da igreja que nos permite ver tudo em 360 graus ! Aproveitei as festas de santa justa para puder subir la em cima .



 em qual dos dias, 18 a 21?


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 21:09)

Acumulados horários de hoje e total, em todas as estações do IPMA com pluviómetro a funcionar e em que foi registada precipitação; estações ordenadas por latitude; horas em utc do final de cada  período horário (ou de início se se pensar em horas locais).


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui não chovia (>1mm) há 32dias.
> 
> Ultimos 3 episódios de chuva ( com acumulado ):
> - Dia 1julho *0,2mm*
> ...





Snifa disse:


> pelo menos o mês não acaba com a precipitação a zeros



Embora seja uma previsão a mais de 120 horas de distância, pouco fiável e ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, a partir da 4ªfeira 29 o GFS coloca alguma precipitação no norte e até noutros locais, inclusive no sul. Se tal não ocorrer, o Julho ficará como normal/seco no sul a muito ou extremamente seco no norte. Como se a seca ainda precisasse de mais esta "ajuda"...


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

Deixo também o resumo dos acumulados das estações do Wunderground disponíveis

Distrito de Viana do Castelo e Braga:




Distrito do Porto e Aveiro:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2015 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Confirmo os 3,3 mm de precipitação registada hoje.
Neste momento o céu já se encontra limpo por aqui e o vento está calmo.
A Tmáx de hoje foi de apenas 21,9ºC. Agradável...

*Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo também o resumo dos acumulados das estações do Wunderground disponíveis



 excelente recolha!

Estes valores parecem-me confirmar uma certa regularidade no decréscimo norte-sul e litoral-interior, são bastante consistentes. Sendo assim desconfio que a estação de Ponte de Lima do IPMA está outra vez entupida.
Também já não temos Lamas de Mouro e Viana do Castelo e Cabeceiras de Basto, há um vazio grande na linha Porto-Chaves e nas montanhas, sendo que neste caso nem as estações amadoras preenchem a lacuna.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2015 às 01:46)

Boa noite,

Por aqui céu limpo com a temperatura a descer bem , com vento fraco mas fresco de NNW.

Atuais 15,6ºc e 89% de humidade.

Ontem os extremos foram: mínima de *16,6ºc* às 23:57h e máxima de *20,4ºc* às 17:04h



Joaopaulo disse:


> Cerca de 30minutos depois do poente:



Em Video ( *Ver em 1080p HD* )

Imagem satélite cerca de uma hora antes:


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 03:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Em Video ( *Ver em 1080p HD* )





Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem satélite cerca de uma hora antes:



 lindo! Portanto aquelas nuvens altas estavam bem distantes, mais de 150 Km, e o deslocamento era de WSW para ENE, cruzado com o vento à superficie de componente já de noroeste.

Vendo em acelerado 2x identificam-se bem os movimentos que decorriam em uníssono, sem grande turbulência. Oceano muito calmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> lindo! Portanto aquelas nuvens altas estavam bem distantes, mais de 150 Km, e o deslocamento era de WSW para ENE, cruzado com o vento à superficie de componente já de noroeste.
> 
> Vendo em acelerado 2x identificam-se bem os movimentos que decorriam em uníssono, sem grande turbulência. Oceano muito calmo.



Obrigado !
Cartas de Vento à superficie (NW > SE) e em altura (WSW > ENE)  





Como consegues ver o video 2x mais rápido ?

 Sim, o mar estava bastante calmo


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado .

Muita nebulosidade a entrar de oeste a ameaçar chuva para mais logo .

Tmin : 14 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 14:15)

Boas,

Belo dia de praia na Aguda - VNGaia.

Olhando para os cata-vento e sensor de direção da estação litoral da Aguda, o vento está fraco de WNW / NW

Em Francelos , estão 21,9ºC com 78% de humidade , vento WNW 7 Km/h


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 15:34)

Já chove .


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 16:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Como consegues ver o video 2x mais rápido ?



Ao lado do símbolo do _YouTube_, clicando na roda dentada das _definições_ e escolhendo em velocidade. Tem desde 0,25x a 2x.



james disse:


> Já chove .



Quatro horas atrás a nova frente começava a tocar a Galiza, com o anticiclone descaído em latitude a permitir o fluxo de oeste roçar o norte da península.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 18:58)

StormRic disse:


> Ao lado do símbolo do _YouTube_, clicando na roda dentada das _definições_ e escolhendo em velocidade. Tem desde 0,25x a 2x.



Estranho não encontro


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 19:14)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado mas com abertas. Nuvens vão passando com fluxo de *WNW* para *ESE*.

Máxima de *23,4ºC* às 14:46h antes de nebulosidade começar a aparecer.

Minima de *14,4ºC* pelas 5h da manhã.

Agora *21,9ºC* mas está abafado devido humidade estar alta, com *89%HR*. Humidex está nos *29,1ºC*

Deixo algumas de ontem , dia 25
Mar picado da nortada de *NW / NNW* moderada com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 19:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estranho não encontro











Experimenta visualizar vídeos de outros utilizadores.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 19:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estranho não encontro



Vai a esta página:

https://www.youtube.com/html5

Talvez o teu browser não suporte ou não esteja escolhido por definição este leitor do YouTube.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2015 às 19:48)

Senti agora uns chuviscos no dragão


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jul 2015 às 19:57)

Também chuvisca por aqui; uma morrinha muito leve.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2015 às 19:59)

Por aqui chuva fraca persistente mas que já molha, tempo muito fechado


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> Raios Anticrepusculares. Excelente foto


Obrigado pela informação! Nunca tinha visto semelhante fenómeno!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 20:09)

Aqui também cai uma morrinha fraca 

Humidade a subir ,*94% *atuais.


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

Continua a chuva fraca mas certinha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Belo dia de praia na Aguda - VNGaia.
> Olhando para os cata-vento e sensor de direção da estação litoral da Aguda, o vento está fraco de WNW / NW



Fotos desta tarde , mar super calmo:


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 07:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos desta tarde , mar super calmo:



Excelente! 

Quase um lago, contraste espectacular com o tempestuoso que bem lhe conhecemos.


----------



## jcboliveira (27 Jul 2015 às 09:02)

Tenho imensa dificuldade em perceber o que se passa com as estações do IPMA. Existe assim tanta dificuldade em arranjar pessoas nas câmaras municipais ou juntas de freguesia que possam realizar a manutenção das estações? Já que estavam com a mão na massa o IPMA podia criar um CWOP ou pelo menos determinar os procedimentos para ser verificada a qualidade das observações nas estações amadoras.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jul 2015 às 19:40)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente!
> 
> Quase um lago, contraste espectacular com o tempestuoso que bem lhe conhecemos.


Obrigado! 
Estava perfeito para mergulhos


----------



## james (28 Jul 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui  , apos um inicio de dia com céu pouco nublado , o céu esta a ficar muito nublado , com muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO .
Vento moderado .

Tmin : 14 graus centigrados


----------



## james (28 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

O céu volta a ficar muito nublado .

Tatual : 18 graus centigrados


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 00:45)

Chuva ! ! !


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2015 às 06:52)

Bom dia,

vai chovendo por aqui, sigo com *0.5 mm* acumulados 

Nevoeiro fechado.

18.2 ºc actuais, 98% de HR.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2015 às 07:42)

Também choveu qualquer coisa por aqui, 0.3mm



Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> Nevoeiro fechado.



Atrasos grandes em Pedras Rubras devido ao nevoeiro, embora agora pareça estar a melhorar






https://www.public.nm.eurocontrol.int/PUBPORTAL/gateway/spec/index.html


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 16:07)

Por aqui , sigo com períodos de céu muito nublado e temperatura de 21 graus centigrados .

Tive alguma chuvinha de noite , já não e mau , mas o mês segue com  a precipitação cerca de 70 % abaixo da media .


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2015 às 19:25)

Boas,

sigo com 21.0 actuais depois de uma máxima de *22.7 ºc*.

*0.8 mm* acumulados.

Céu a ficar muito nublado/encoberto, o radar mostra precipitação por vezes moderada a caminho do litoral Norte


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 20:11)

Já chove !


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

Vão caíndo umas pingas por aqui.


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Chove  bem agora !


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vai caíndo uma leve morrinha 

Atuais 19,8ºC com 93% de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 06:52)

Bom dia,

choveu bem pelas 5:30 h, sigo com *7.2 mm* acumulados.

tempo ameno com 19.4 ºc actuais, 98% de HR e vento fraco de W.

Céu nublado a ameaçar mais chuva


----------



## james (30 Jul 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia ,

Dia de céu muito nublado .

Períodos de chuva fraca .

Tatual : 18 graus centigrados


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jul 2015 às 11:32)

Por cá um pouco nublado, hoje para já 1,5mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado com abertas ,está bastante abafado na rua.

Temperatura atual de *22,2ºC* com *88%* de Humidade
Humidex de *29,5ºC
*
Vento fraco a moderado de* WSW
*
Aqui o acumulado está nos * 0,2mm*




Snifa disse:


> choveu bem pelas 5:30 h, sigo com *7.2 mm* acumulados.


Às 5:25h o ISEP registou um rate máximo de* 66.55 mm/h*
Acumulados *6,8mm
*
Imagem radar nessa altura :
*



*


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 15:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado com abertas ,está bastante abafado na rua.
> 
> ...



Foi uma boa chuvada e ainda durou algum tempo, ouvia-se bem a cair 

Por aqui sigo com 23.0 ºc mas com 86 % de HR , a sensação é bastante desconfortável, o ar está pesado, parece que estamos nos "trópicos"


----------



## 1337 (30 Jul 2015 às 15:40)

Após ter chovido algo durante a manhã, agora o ambiente está insuportável. 28ºC com 65% de humidade


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2015 às 15:46)

Por aqui esta céu muito nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 16:07)

Humidade a subir ,começou a chuviscar

Base das nuvens a descer , torre da RTP apenas visível a base.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 16:14)

Daqui a pouco começa a chuviscar também em Espinho.

Já viram o alerta Amarelo da possibilidade de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de trovoada?


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 17:12)

Visibilidade cada vez mais reduzida, nevoeiro a entrar de SW / WSW

Atuais 20,1ºC com 95% de humidade.

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca / morrinha


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2015 às 17:43)

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais carregado


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2015 às 17:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Daqui a pouco começa a chuviscar também em Espinho.
> 
> Já viram o alerta Amarelo da possibilidade de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de trovoada?


Começa as 18h


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Neste momento chuva fraca, cai certinha e com alguma intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Olhando para os cata-vento e sensor de direção da estação litoral da Aguda, o vento está fraco de WNW / NW



Aqui está uma foto que tirei :




Penso que aquele cilindro ( parte esquerda ) seja o pluviômetro


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que aquele cilindro ( parte esquerda ) seja o pluviômetro



Também me parece que seja e a colocação está bem situada relativamente a obstáculos directos à precipitação próximos. No entanto, por estar num edifício e numa esquina, não satisfaz os critérios de instalação da OMM. Penso que mesmo assim era preferível estar um pouco mais dentro e não mesmo à beira. Durante chuva com vento, e dependendo do rumo deste, criam-se turbilhões ou mesmo fluxos permanentes ascendentes junto às paredes do edifício que podem praticamente impedir a precipitação de atingir o pluviómetro. Este efeito não é de forma alguma desprezável e pode ser observado, por exemplo, em escala maior, com o vento nas falésias obrigando a água das cascatas costeiras a subir ou a deslocar-se lateralmente e dispersar-se. Se o vento consegue fazer isto com a água concentrada de uma cascata, mais facilmente o faz com uma precipitação de chuva.


----------



## CptRena (30 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

Já temos flashes e trovões abafados, que parecem estar a ganhar intensidade.
Também já caiu alguma precipitação há alguns minutos.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jul 2015 às 21:53)

Começa a chover com alguma intesidade e já se ouve


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 21:54)

Clarão agora mesmo para Sul


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 21:55)

Está a relampejar a SSW, mas ainda distante


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Clarão agora mesmo para Sul



Os clarões são provenientes da célula da Figueira da Foz - Cantanhede


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 21:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> Os clarões são provenientes da célula da Figueira da Foz - Cantanhede



Exato ! Vi agora uma por cima das nuvens


----------



## AndrePereira (30 Jul 2015 às 22:00)

Troveja pelos lados de Águeda (aveiro) . E nao e pouco.. xD


----------



## tesla (30 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Festival a sul e oeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Trovão agora mesmo , está a aproximar-se !


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

Grande clarão há pouco


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo , está a aproximar-se !


Estou na praia a seguir a trovoada. A luz foi abaixo


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

Falhou a luz? Deu um Clarão e parece-me que falhou a luz em algumas zonas da Cidade, pois escureceu..


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

Iluminação publica toda a abaixo


----------



## dj_teko (30 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

Vem aí já se vêem bastantes clarões


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

Snifa disse:


> Falhou a luz? Deu um Clarão e parece-me que falhou a luz em algumas zonas da Cidade, pois escureceu..


Na esplanada da praia onde eu estou está sempre a falhar


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

Que brutalidade!







[


----------



## CptRena (30 Jul 2015 às 22:14)

Muita descarga na zona de Oliveira do Bairro
http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_norte.php


----------



## smpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 22:15)

Trovoada bastante intensa  é cada flash 
Já deitou a iluminação publica da minha rua a baixo e já estremeceu dentro de casa


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

Confirmo foi muito bom nesta zona mas acalmou.
Já coloco foto, foi mesmo por cima


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

Trovoada a nordeste de Espinho


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

Muitas descargas também pelo Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 22:18)

Clarão a SE, bem perto


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Começa a chover.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:22)

vejo relampagos para N na minha zona (Coruche) ou seja bastante longe e a unica trovoada a norte é a célula perto de Aveiro, bastante longe


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 22:24)

Vale a pena lembrar


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:25)

A célula está em fase de dissipação
Valeu a pena ir à esplanada da praia


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 22:27)

Já dura há 55 minutos, a primeira descarga foi às 21h31 ao largo da Figueira da Foz:






Volto a frisar que não estava previsto, nem hoje e muito menos no litoral, excepto... pelo Stormy.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 22:29)

Eco potente sobre Medas - Gondomar 





Sat24


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

Vejo alguns clarões daqui.


----------



## smpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 22:33)

Já acalmou por aqui, foi bom para avivar a memória a trovoada que já não se via a um tempo.
Não choveu


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

Foi grande espectáculo.

Consegui ver relâmpagos a Sul e Sueste da célula da Figueira da Foz e também consegui ver os relâmpagos da célula a Este e Nordeste. Grande caçada meteorológica.


----------



## smpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eco potente sobre Medas - Gondomar



Passou mesmo de raspão aqui pela nossa zona em termos de chuva, ali naquele centro deve ter caído bem


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 22:40)

Também vi alguns clarões para sul.


----------



## meteoamador (30 Jul 2015 às 22:43)

Boas noites

Vi uns clarões á pouco


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jul 2015 às 22:46)

Já deu para ver bons clarões a sul daqui perto do Porto. 

A célula já perdeu a actividade.


----------



## supercell (30 Jul 2015 às 23:00)

Por aqui está a chuviscar e a trovoada ameaçou bem de perto... Vamos ver amanhã..


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jul 2015 às 23:07)




----------



## smpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 23:27)

Está a chover bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

Chuva fraca mas persistente


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jul 2015 às 23:52)

O melhor que apanhei. Tive que fazer bastante crop pois estava muito longe.




DSC_0877 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




DSC_0878 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu nublado e nevoeiro.

Mínima de *17,3ºC* às 6:21h

Agora *17,5ºC* ; *99%* de humidade e vento fraco de *SSW / SW.*

Pelas 5:15h ainda pingou , acumulando *0,2mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 07:04)

Mas Célula potente no Minho , o acumulado em 1h é brutal





Na imagem satélite é visível esta tal célula junto ao Gerês





Duas descargas foram detectadas (IPMA) perto de Arcos de valdevez


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 07:29)

Estação Localizada entre Poente de Lima e Ponte da Barca
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO11

Entre as 6:25h e as 7:25h , acumulou 20,1mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jul 2015 às 08:01)

Trovoada a norte daqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jul 2015 às 08:23)

Chove forte!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jul 2015 às 08:36)

Chove bem!


----------



## jonas (31 Jul 2015 às 09:32)

Vem aí chuva forte a norte e talvez trovoada com ela


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2015 às 09:39)

Acordou cedo esta


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jul 2015 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> Acordou cedo esta


E acordou-me cedo a mim, por volta das 7:30 com um grande ronco. 

Por agora está explosivo. A base dos cumulus mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 13:49)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado com bastantes abertas.

Estão *21,3ºC* com *81% *de Humidade. Vento moderado de *WSW*
Estão a crescer umas belas torres para o interior


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

Por aqui uns belos "roncos".  mas nada de   ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jul 2015 às 15:15)

Crescem belos cumulus a oeste, que raridade. 

O mais habitual é vê-los para o interior.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 15:22)

Vejo cumulus a crescer a Norte / NNE daqui


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

Desde o inicio da tarde tenho visto nuvens com grande desenvolvimento vertical a Norte de Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jul 2015 às 16:29)




----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 16:54)

Duas panorâmicas desta tarde

Às 16:03H 




Às 16:10H


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 17:51)

Foto tirada às 17:04h para NE




Imagem satélite :


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Duas panorâmicas desta tarde



Excelente! 

Cobrem mais de 180º?


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente!
> 
> Cobrem mais de 180º?



Obrigado!
As duas fotos cobrem menos de 180º

Esta por exemplo , tirada pelas 15h, já tem um ângulo maior que 180


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jul 2015 às 23:05)

A lua hoje está branca como a cal.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 23:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> A lua hoje está branca como a cal.



Atmosfera mais limpa de poeiras e com menos humidade. Boa foto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Tarde de céu limpo mas com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a desfilar para o interior.

A temperatura máxima foi de 22ºC , mínima de 17,3ºC

Agora 17,9ºC com 88% de HR e vento fraco de WSW / W. 

Acumulado ficou-se pelos 0,2mm do chuvisco da madrugada.

-----
Fotos desta tarde


----------

